# WD40 :)



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

hey all cleaned my plastics under the hood :wink: with WD40 must say very impressed with the results :arrow:










to this


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks great!

However I couldnt help but notice your signature says "225", if Im not mistaken thats a 180 :?


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

WD40 does give a nice look but what you will find is that every bit of dust and dirt along with dead flies will stick to it as the wd40 stays tacky on the surface

Robbie


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

180? what makes you say that??

as for the dirt sticking i will just keep cleaning it :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Looks great!
> 
> However I couldnt help but notice your signature says "225", if Im not mistaken thats a 180 :?


that would make sense on why there aren't alien's for headlight washer on last picture posts.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

are yous 100 % :idea: looks like the guy i got it from has lied again as im

his listing it states 225?? and he assured me it wasnt an import but it is 

Really shocked as i want a 225.. its strange i have drove 3 tt's including a

forum members and if anything its almost as quick and his had remap :!:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

sherrie said:


> 180? what makes you say that??
> 
> as for the dirt sticking i will just keep cleaning it :lol:


225 has two twin intercoolers on either side, your intake manifold is from a 180...

http://www.audittcca.com/help/faq/what- ... hp-engines

225 manifold....









If it's been chipped then it's likely to feel almost as fast as a standard 225. You have checked its 4WD haven't you? If its 2WD it will probably feel as quick as a 225, however it won't have the handling.....

Andy


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Definitely a 180 if its a 2000 model.

If it feels as quick as a remapped 225 then its probably got a remap itself prodicing somethinf in the region of 210bhp.

Is it quattro?


----------

